# Echo all done with Conformation...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good for you!! Way to go Echo! Enjoy the fun stuff!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! YAY!! 
Rally looks really fun. Please tell us about it. It is something I keep thinking would be very cool to do. So many fun things to do.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our moderator Plumcrazy and her husband have done Rally and loved it! I am sure she'd he happy to share her experiences. They turned their Lucy into Arreau's Rock With You RN, RA and she is one leg away from her RE!!


----------

